# Dressage saddle for pony with adult rider?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I had good luck with a 17" Stubben Tristan when I was riding a 13.2hh pony. She was fairly wide and flat side to side, but curvy front to back. The older Stubbens tend to be fairly curvy in the tree, but IIRC the newer ones are less so. Depending on the specific age/design of that Stubben saddle and the shape of your pony's back, it may be worth it to try that one and then look for it in a larger seat size if it fits otherwise. I do like my Stubben a lot. I don't know how old it is, but it seems like it has held up very well, is pretty comfortable, and puts me in a good position.

A lot of dressage saddles have panels that stick out way past the end of the seat, which can make them ill suited for short backed horses and ponies. There are some out there that don't (my Stubben is one of them), but finding them can be challenging.


----------

